# Minikin 1.5 Blue paint



## MoneymanVape (28/9/16)

Hi, would just like to find out from other people that bought a blue asmadus minikin. I bough the mod about 3 weeks ago and already the paint on the corners has come off. I havent droped the mod. It looks like ware and tare. I heard the black does not have this problem.


----------



## shaunnadan (28/9/16)

the black has almost a rubber finish that seems to bond alot better with the metal


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/9/16)

Very strange, our white one is almost over a year old and doesn't suffer from this at all and also has the gloss finish.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/9/16)

My blue one is a few months old and no issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/9/16)

So what do i do?


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (28/9/16)

I have the blue and I'm constantly polishing it to look pweedy but the paint is still looking good


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (28/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So what do i do?



You look after your devices and put it down on your desk/table gently

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You look after your devices and put it down on your desk/table gently



️️

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## VapeSnow (28/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, would just like to find out from other people that bought a blue asmadus minikin. I bough the mod about 3 weeks ago and already the paint on the corners has come off. I havent droped the mod. It looks like ware and tare. I heard the black does not have this problem.



Is this a WeeHee one or Authentic Asmodus? Where did you buy it?


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/9/16)

Its a authentic asmodus. Got it at a shop in p.e


----------



## M5000 (28/9/16)

Check the Asmodus website under Authenticator and there is a picture of a certain blue model that was never made, maybe you have that one, I don't know exacty which blue in which model they referring to when they say it was never made.


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/9/16)

Thanks. You know what. I am just going to check for authenticity


----------



## Spydro (28/9/16)

My white and black VGOD's finish is as good as new after months, my V1.5 has the black rubberized finish that is also as good as new.

If its authentic the shop you bought it from ought to be able to give you an exchange or credit (and get reimbursed from Asmodus). Or you can contact the Asmodus Distribution Center yourself for advice from the horse's mouth. But they probably won't be able to do much without it in hand... and it wouldn't get to them within the 30 day warranty even mailed today if you've had it 3 weeks.


----------



## Raindance (28/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Its a authentic asmodus. Got it at a shop in p.e



Is that not the same as saying "Of course its true, it said so on Facebook!"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (29/9/16)

Thanks. I think i will contact the vendor send him the pics and ask him to contact his suppliers and ask whats going on. Maybe there was a shitty batch


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/9/16)

Mine is also as good as new still after almost 3 months


----------

